# Disney themed background



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Seeing that I'm progressing pretty well with the making of backgrounds, the missus has agreed to me having a crestie on the basis the viv can have a Disney themed background.
Here is the bud up of it

First I made up a template of the mickey ears with the number 4 inside (this idea is taken from a Disney road sign we bought while in Florida) the 4 is for the I4 road in Florida.

















Next a load of rocky lines were added, a sort of quarry face look









Then an area was recessed out for a hide to be placed onto the wall









And then the hide added









All happy, the first watery grout layer is added









Hop you all like. Will upload more later

Shaun


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks pretty cool so far


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

ch4dg said:


> looks pretty cool so far


Cheers, I just wish there was something that would try quicker than grout ??


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

use a hair dryer...works a treat


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought of that but wont the heat dry it out too fast and crack the grout !!

(he says as he hunts for the hair dryer)


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol just don't burn the ends....( no idea what that means but the wide says it a lot when using the hair dryer)


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Ste123 said:


> Lol just don't burn the ends....( no idea what that means but the wide says it a lot when using the hair dryer)


:lol2:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Well here we go again, another block of work completed tonight. Managed to get some paint onto the background after the 3rd layer of grout.....

A base of black paint goes into the deepest parts of the cracks









Base layer of dark brown added to top surface









All areas highlighted with a lighter brown









Some red highlighing, and moss effect added.

And we are don (apart from the varnish)

























SO, what you all think? :whistling2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea looks alright better now it's got some paint on it.

I'm struggling with mine, so worried the varnish will spoil it by too glossy and wet looking


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

gibzy said:


> I thought of that but wont the heat dry it out too fast and crack the grout !!
> 
> (he says as he hunts for the hair dryer)


i've never had a prob with it dry to fast and crack... i might have a rubbish one that dont get that hot


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Ste123 said:


> Yea looks alright better now it's got some paint on it.
> 
> I'm struggling with mine, so worried the varnish will spoil it by too glossy and wet looking


Why don't you us matt varnish, there will be no shine at all then !


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

ch4dg said:


> i've never had a prob with it dry to fast and crack... i might have a rubbish one that dont get that hot


Used it last night without a problem, takes away my issues of being inpatient. What you think of the final result?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

gibzy said:


> Used it last night without a problem, takes away my issues of being inpatient. What you think of the final result?


looks awesome, i love character type themed viv, when you gonna do a hide in the shape of mickey mouse's fun house????


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

ch4dg said:


> looks awesome, i love character type themed viv, when you gonna do a hide in the shape of mickey mouse's fun house????


Don't let the missus hear you say that...... Although might me a nice surprise for her, and the crestie !!


----------

